# Introducing TransMIDIfier - v2.0 Beta 1 available!



## bwherry (Dec 17, 2012)

(*Jun 8, 2013 edit* - v2.0 Beta 1 available, go here)

Hi all,

I wanted to take this opportunity to formally announce an application I've been working on here and there for the past several months. It's called *TransMIDIfier*. It's not a sample library, and it doesn't make any sound - not directly, anyway. TransMIDIfier is a standalone application for Windows and Mac OS X that does some very handy things with MIDI.

Key Features:
- Switch among instrument patches from a single MIDI track via keyswitches or program changes, regardless of sample player.
- Selectively combine multiple, arbitrary instrument patches from different manufacturers to create powerful new sounds.
- Apply transformations to MIDI data to customize instrument behavior and performance.

Following the old Hollywood adage of "show, don't tell" I've made this intro video to explain what it does and to walk through a few examples:



Note: 1080p and full-screen playback is highly recommended!

I started development on TransMIDIfier back in the spring of 2012. At the time I could switch among different instrument articulations from a single MIDI track for some instruments, but not others. I also wanted to be able to combine multiple instruments/articulations together, selectively and arbitrarily. The answer was simple: completely decouple the MIDI track from any specific output port/channel. Instead allow any MIDI track to output to any available MIDI port/channel on-the-fly, with the output redirection being done by either keyswitches or program changes. (the YouTube video covers all of this, but I figure it's worth repeating here for those that prefer to read rather than watch) While I had this "middle man" achieving the MIDI output decoupling, it then became possible to do some other nice things, like remap controller values, transpose notes, adjust velocity curves, ignore controllers, delay output by a certain number of milliseconds, etc. This is what TransMIDIfier is all about. I've found it hugely helpful and some of you might as well...

Oh, and it's *FREE*. 

...although you're more than welcome to make a donation if it ends up being something you can't live without. :D 

Screen shot: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software...creenshots/TransMIDIfier_1.5.6_screenshot.png

Download it here: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/

Give it a shot!

Brian

ps- One thing you'll likely need to be able to get TransMIDIfier to work for you (if you don't have it already) is some kind of "virtual MIDI patch cable" solution. This enables MIDI to be sent from one application to another on the same computer. Mac users can configure this using the built-in IAC Driver. Windows users have plenty of options, including MIDI Over LAN (ports in "local pipe" mode), loopMIDI, MIDI Yoke, Maple MIDI, etc. I did a little write-up on how to setup TransMIDIfier w/ Cubase and VEPro a little while back, which some of you might find helpful. Check that out here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555


----------



## inmusi (Dec 17, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks inmusi!


----------



## pkm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Very interesting! I was really surprised to see it is free as well. Great work, Brian.


----------



## bwherry (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, pkm!


----------



## Winslow (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi Brian,

thanks a lot - I'll give it a shot!
And I like your ambition a lot, must have been a lot of work. So I sent a donation.


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi Brian,

Just watched the video, looks like a really powerful & useful tool. I can foresee lots of possibilities, the first one being having a sort of universal map whereas legato in all the different libraries will always be the same cc.

I'll be downloading and donating, but I encourage to start you own company, or maybe contact VSL. They might be interested in buying the technology from you.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Justus (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Brian, how are you doing?

Congrats, that sounds like a very useful piece of software!
Way to go!


PS: Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

thanks a lot Brian!


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

This is really great.

This should be built in to every daw.


----------



## Leosc (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you so much, Brian.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Wouldn't it be great if you could call up an app on the ipad that was able to control all this?Even better if there were named keys for the Program changes(context based)

I've gone to great lengths to have key switches in Lemur/Osculator to do something similar to what you have.....but I find your app really hits the mark here in reducing the number of tracks one would have in the daw.

I'd love to see the ability to control all this from the ipad....


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey Brian...

Thanks a lot for this little gem. But what I want to say more urgently: I immediately looked if the music at the end of the demo video were available on CD because this is the music I like to listen to. Quite saddening that it is "only" music for film.. I am an "ear" man, not an "eye"man......
Very sweet music indeed


----------



## jamesavery (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi Brian, amazing tool by the looks of it! Just wondering how one goes about setting it up between a DAW and VE Pro 5? Is there a certain order you have to open each program? Does the DAW still have to connect to a VE Pro Server Instance? Or are we just meant to open up a standalone version of VE Pro and then connect DAW to a virtual MIDI patch cable program, which we then connect to TransMIDIfier, then connect that to VE Pro 5?

Would appreciate it if you could explain the workflow a bit more. I've downloaded it but can't get it all hooked up properly. I'm using Pro Tools 10, loopMIDI, and VE Pro 5.


----------



## bwherry (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi all,

Thanks very much for the kind words. I hope you all find it as useful as I have!

dgburns, you should totally be able to get an iPad to control this - all you need is to have the iPad be able to send program changes to your sequencer. Surely there's an iPad app that enables you to put text labels on buttons that will send out different program changes, no? If not I'll write one. 

Sid Francis, I'm glad you like the music. Turns out you're in luck - the track I used in the video is "The Screen Is Blue Again" and you can download an MP3 of it here: http://www.brianwherry.com/projects/TheEndAgain/ 

jamesavery, when using VEPro instances inside the sequencer, the setup w/ TransMIDIfier gets a little bit more complicated, as you need to send MIDI from the tracks to TransMIDIfier, then send it back to the sequencer for the modified MIDI to be sent along to the instrument instances. I did a little how-to for this scenario a little while back, but using Cubase, not Pro Tools. Check it out here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555 (that example uses MIDIoverLAN pipes, but it's the same idea with loopMIDI) The one issue I know of in trying to do that with Pro Tools is that MIDI tracks in Pro Tools can't be set to input monitoring (AFAIK), so the VEPro "pass-throughs" won't work. (unless those tracks get record armed, but that's not really feasible) I still use Pro Tools for sequencing sometimes, but I use VEPro on my sampler machine standalone (MIDI via MIDIoverLAN, audio back over ADAT optical) so I don't have this specific issue. Maybe MIDI tracks in Pro Tools 11 will have input monitoring? Any chance you've got Cubase? 

Justus, doing great, thanks! You have a wonderful Christmas as well!

Brian


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

"dgburns, you should totally be able to get an iPad to control this - all you need is to have the iPad be able to send program changes to your sequencer. Surely there's an iPad app that enables you to put text labels on buttons that will send out different program changes, no? If not I'll write one. "

Ya know,dgburns sounds so...I dunno...anyway,call me David.

I posted a screen shot of one "interface" in my lemur template.The templates in Lemur have a set memory,and you can hit the ceiling if you have too many interfaces(pages),and it's overall not as flexible as your app would be anyway.
The third drop down menu is open,so you can see the different intruments you can choose,in my set.I have menus for all the EW stuff.All in one interface,but it takes some button pushing to get around.

no...I was more interested in seeing if an app could have "smart" labels,where the names changed in a contextual way,otherwise you might need quite a lot of menus,and it's not efficient to be scripting that way anyway,so I'm told.

david


----------



## bwherry (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey David,

I know this doesn't exactly address your issue with the Lemur templates having memory limitations, etc. - but one of the cool things you can do with TransMIDIfier is make all of your different articulations live in the same "slots" for all instruments. I've attached a photo of some of the program change buttons on my non-touchscreen, low-tech MIDI controller. "SUS" (PC#1) switches to sustain for all instruments - strings, brass, and woodwinds. Same with LEG (PC#2), STAC/SUS (PC#3), etc. The "TREM" (PC#5) button does tremolo on strings, but flutter tongue on brass. And so on. If you were to do this you probably wouldn't need a separate page for every instrument anymore - instead you could have one for strings and one for brass & woodwinds, for instance.

By making all the articulations live in the same program change/keyswitch slots you not only have a simpler setup on the touchscreen, but you also have the ability to, for instance, copy a part on the first violins to the trumpets - and all the articulation changes "work." Something to consider...

HTH,

Brian


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Yeah,I was afraid you'd come up with a solution...now I have to justify all that bloody time I spent in Lemur and Osculator.

I really like the idea of aggregating the control set.This wasn't possible before your app...unless of course you have an inhouse software dude(like some shops that are,cough cough,in the Santa Monica area)

guess I know what I'll be doing over the holidays.templates again...boo...

While I'm thinking of it,you should try and license this into Logic before the next release.It really should be in the daw,or maybe a controller plugin...just a thought.

Anyway,really super app.I'm glad I glanced over the forum.This will change the way I work.

David


----------



## bwherry (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



dgburns @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Yeah,I was afraid you'd come up with a solution...now I have to justify all that bloody time I spent in Lemur and Osculator.



Hahah! Sorry 'bout that. :wink: 



> I really like the idea of aggregating the control set.This wasn't possible before your app...unless of course you have an inhouse software dude(like some shops that are,cough cough,in the Santa Monica area)



Yeah, there are quite a few nice things that are now possible... I'm still figuring out all the ways I want to use the thing and I wrote it! 



> guess I know what I'll be doing over the holidays.templates again...boo...
> 
> While I'm thinking of it,you should try and license this into Logic before the next release.It really should be in the daw,or maybe a controller plugin...just a thought.



Yeah, some folks have asked that it be a VST or AU plug-in, but for maximum power (ability to target any MIDI port/channel at any time) it either needs to be built into the sequencer/DAW or be a standalone app (as it is now).



> Anyway,really super app.I'm glad I glanced over the forum.This will change the way I work.



That's great, glad to hear it! It's done the same for me. 

Brian


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Brian, this is brilliant!
Great work.
It seems to have a bit of a learning curve, but layout is clear and the possibilities endless.
Thank you so much for your generosity and creativity!
=o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

A video walk through on how to set TransMIDIfier with VE Pro would be great!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thanks for the feedback, Patrick! What sequencer are you using? I will do a video or two covering setup stuff. In case you missed the link, here's my post on setting up TransMIDIfier w/ Cubase and VEPro, which might be helpful in the meantime: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555

Brian


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Wow! (jaw dropping to floor). The legato to tremolo example was nice. LASS FC is about to get acquainted with your keyswitching, articulation transition, edited xfade capabilities, and oh yes, CC reconfiguring RIGHT NOW.

Looking forward to more videos including the hopefully the IAC driver application. I use Digital Performer, btw.

Not only did you create a needed app, but you did it right and with a very lovely GUI. You will go far in life young man! Seriously, many kudos. Bravo!

Wonder what the street value of this would be? Hmmm

*BTW, the Image Screenshot URL should be...*http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/screenshots.html

(Edited)


----------



## Dan Stearn (Dec 19, 2012)

Brian, this looks like a really powerful tool- even if it had just allowed keyswitches between non-keyswitch instruments that would have been great, but it's clear that it can do a lot more than that. Going to start to integrate this into my template tomorrow, and of course I'll be making a donation, this seems to be some really great software here, and I'm surprised (pleasantly) that it's you're making it freely available, at least for now


----------



## bwherry (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thanks so much for the kind words, guys. Please let me know how it works out for you once you start using it...


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2012)

Really cool software. At the beginning of the video I wasn't blown away, "oh yeah, kinda like the first VSL app for Gigastudio." By the time it was 2/3 of the way through, I was determined to buy it whatever the price and redo my whole template. But it's donationware, wow. Very cool. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## clonewar (Dec 19, 2012)

Let me add to the chorus of WOW's and big thanks Brian! This looks like an extremely useful program, especially for setting up PLAY instruments for single midi track use. 

One question.. I run Logic on my Mac and am setting up a template which will run my PLAY instruments on a PC slave through VE Pro. Will I be able to insert TransMIDIfier in this setup? And where would it run, on the Mac with Logic, or on the slave PC? 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## bwherry (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thanks for the notes, guys!

Mike, check out the write-up I did on using TransMIDIfier w/ Cubase and VEPro. Instead of Cubase you'll be using Logic, and instead of the MIDIoverLAN "local pipes" you'll be using IAC Driver MIDI ports, but the basic idea remains the same - you'll be sending MIDI from MIDI tracks to TransMIDIfier, then TransMIDIfier will be sending MIDI back to Logic, where it will be send to the VEPro instances. Let me know how you do.

I use VEPro on a slave PC, but in standalone mode, with MIDI being sent to the slave via MIDIoverLAN and audio coming back to the sequencer via ADAT optical. This setup is probably the simplest (and preferable for me for a variety of reasons) but a whole host of different setups should work just fine. Just more inputs and outputs. 

Brian


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Brian - I'm using Digital Performer 8 on one MacPro with Kontakt (and other VIs). I don't have VEPro or anything else like that. Am I suppose to use the IAC Driver to get DP to talk to TransMIDIfier, then TransMIDIfier to DP into Kontakt? Can I do this without VEPro?

I haven't had a need to use inter-application communication. I'll need to look in the DP manual to see how to use inter application MIDI or communication with DP.

Do you have any advice for what I need to do outside of DP? If you know anything about DP and have any advice, that would be helpful. I believe I need to set up TransMIDIfier in the Bundles Window (the I/O and channels setup), but beyond that I'm pulling out the manual.

I read were you just wrote this and it should translate to DP I think. "check out the write-up I did on using TransMIDIfier w/ Cubase and VEPro. Instead of Cubase you'll be using Logic, and instead of the MIDIoverLAN "local pipes" you'll be using IAC Driver MIDI ports, but the basic idea remains the same - you'll be sending MIDI from MIDI tracks to TransMIDIfier, then TransMIDIfier will be sending MIDI back to Logic, where it will be send to the VEPro instances."


Thanks!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey nightwatch,

Since it's just MIDI back and forth, using DP shouldn't be much different from other sequencers/DAWs. I assume DP has MIDI tracks and instrument tracks? That Cubase/TransMIDIfier/VEPro example should be pretty close to what you'll be doing, except instead of having the MIDI "passthroughs" going to VEPro instances in the instrument rack in Cubase, I imagine you'll be using instrument tracks in DP instead. 

Logic and DP are the two apps I don't own, but I'm going to try to seek out a local buddy or two to go through some examples for me so I can share the setup specifics with the rest of y'all. I'll let you know how that goes. Stay tuned! 

Brian


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey, I know you said you can assign the sample changes to keyswitches and program changes -- is there any way to make these switches using a midi CC? For instance any value between 0-20 being one articulation, 21-40 being another, etc?


----------



## bwherry (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi Jordan,

Currently the switching is only via keyswitches or program changes. I considered allowing CC ranges to switch as well, but held off so far because it's not something I would use and it would add another level of switching/UI complexity. Are you looking to do something like the EastWest Hollywood series' "mod shorts" type thing? So having low mod wheel (or other controller) all the way down is short staccato, staccato above that, then short marcato, with long marcato being all the way up? Something along those lines?

Brian


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



bwherry @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Patrick! What sequencer are you using? I will do a video or two covering setup stuff. In case you missed the link, here's my post on setting up TransMIDIfier w/ Cubase and VEPro, which might be helpful in the meantime: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555
> 
> Brian



Hi Brian,
fortunately, i'm on Cubase/Nuendo.
I did see that link, thank you, but a video is bit quicker for comprehension.
I love the possibilities that TransMIDIfier allows, but i am afraid that it's gonna take a full day to get my head around it, and get it going, and unfortunately, i can't afford to stop producing music for a day right now.
But i'll get back to it and try to master that incredible tool in the near future...

Cheers!


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Oh boy. Time to look like an idiot. Here's the thing. With DP, it's confusing as to whether I should be using the IAC Driver or DPs own Interapplication MIDI. According to the manual (which is vague on this point) I think it's DP's IA MIDI.

When selecting TransMIDIfier via IAC in DP I get a warning... "Record-enabling this track would create a MIDI playback loop". But I did not get this error when using DP's Interapplication MIDI for my routing.

In either case I'm assuming I need to set up a long list of instruments. I guess that's what you did in MIDIoverLan and Cubase's Device Setup. I'm doing that now in DP's Interapplication MIDI. 

However, this is where I get lost. I'm, at the moment of writing this, trying to figure out if the "device setup" in DP is in the Bundles, Remap MIDI Devices, or MIDI Device Groups window, or some of each. That's my disconnect at the moment. Actually I think it's a little of each. Change device names in Remap MIDI Devices, and assign them in MIDI Device Groups, but that's where I'm at right now. I'll study your setup post tonight and see if I can't "be smart enough" to figure this out.

So if/when you look at DP I think this is what needs to be looked at.

IAC Driver or DP's Interapplication MIDI? (under the Setup menu and in the thin Startup Manual, not the big main manual)

All DP menus mentioned below are under the Studio menu grouped near the bottom.

Bundles (any additions need to be made for TranMIDI under the MIDI tab?)
Remap MIDI Devices 
MIDI Device Groups
(You might want to uncheck Consolidated Windows in DP's prefs during setup to have more space)

I did have _some_ success though. I saw the input lights react to incoming MIDI in TransMIDIfier, and a signal was being sent. I just could not get it back to the instrument track. Kontakt's drop down MIDI menu did not see any other MIDI input options other than my keyboard controller even though I set it up in the stand alone version. This is where one of the above options probably fixes that. That and setting up TransMDIfier's prefs up properly. 

However I saw that you wrote, "All of them have input monitor turned on, so they don't need to be record enabled to pass the input through to the output. The image below those these passthrough tracks, with the "To VEP Strings 1" track selected. As you can see, it receives its input from TransMIDIfier's first VEPro Strings port, "Any" channel (meaning "all channels"), and outputs to the actual VEPro instance, port 1." So that makes some sense in regards to Kontakt.

*Sorry for the headache*. I'm not very good when it comes to the inner workings of MIDI, and MIDI routing. I know just enough to set up my studio when needed and then I never tough it again. 

Perhaps one of the other DP users with much more MIDI experience can answer this easily because I think it's an easy fix.

In the meantime I'll keep trying and reading the manual because I could really make use of TransMIDIfier and want to get it working.

Thanks!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey nightwatch,

You don't look like an idiot at all - all these apps do ever-so-slightly different things and use different terms for things, making it quite difficult for someone like me to provide detailed, accurate setup information. I actually spent some time this morning getting Reaper setup to use TransMIDIfier - I got it working, but it was quite different from Cubase and Pro Tools. Are you in Los Angeles? I might be able to swing by and try to help you out. Otherwise it might be worth enlisting the help of a DP expert, if you can find one. A few guys where I work use Logic, but no one uses DP as far as I know. If it's not too much trouble, email me some screen shots of those different DP setup windows offline, maybe I can make sense of them.

Brian


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

You live in California and don't know any DP users? It's the film scoring app of the stars! 

I did post an announcement on the MOTU board and got no response. I was shocked but I could have written it up better. Once we get it running I may post again with instructions. I thought people would be all over TransMIDIfeir. Oh well. There are some smart DP MIDI veterans on there. Maybe I can get some assistance. 

Do you have an iPhone? We could do FaceTime if you don't mind. That could work really fast and we'd both know how to get it to work in DP pretty quickly. If not then Skype.

What do ya think? I stay up late. Or get up early.


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

So the solution for Digital Performer was to create ins and outs in either the IAC Driver or DP's Interapplication MIDI. They are both Core MIDI routers. 

Then I had to set up _two_ MIDI channels for each single VI instance and turn on Multi-record.

Here is the recipe for DP users.

In DP. Add two MIDI Channels and one VI. Then starting with the first MIDI channel do this...

Keyboard Controller into MIDI Track !
MIDI Track 1 output set to Interapplication MIDI Output 1

Go to TransMIDIfier and set it up according to Brian's instructions. You'll use Interapplication MIDI Output 1 as your input, and Interapplication MIDI Input 1 as your out.

Back to DP.

In the 2nd MIDI track, select Interapplication MIDI Output 1 as your input, and then Kontakt or whatever as your output. Make sure you have Kontakt set for the Host and right MIDi channel. 

That's it!

The two tricks for DP are setting up two MIDI tracks and turning on Multi-Record and record enabling both MIDI tracks. This is where I got hung up. Maybe other DAWs need two MIDI channels or this but I did not see this anywhere. 

Hope this helps any DP users.

Happy keyswitching!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Nicely done, nightwatch! Thanks for sharing the info. Sounds like the second MIDI track is functioning as the "passthrough" to the VI instance. Makes sense. Cheers!

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



bwherry @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> ... when using VEPro instances inside the sequencer, the setup w/ TransMIDIfier gets a little bit more complicated, as you need to send MIDI from the tracks to TransMIDIfier, then send it back to the sequencer for the modified MIDI to be sent along to the instrument instances.


Pro Tools user here - got a little disappointed when I discovered that TransMIDIfier/PT/VEPro (Server) wasn't the best combo since Pro Tools midi tracks has to be in input mode to receive the return from TransMIDIfier.
Then I discovered that VEPro can receive external midi when in "Server mode".
It's not recommended, and I have to check with other users on the Vienna forums, but so far so good.

Best, Hakan


----------



## stargazer (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Great app, Brian!
Just started exploring it - how would you compare it feature-wise to Midi Pipe?


----------



## bwherry (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi stargazer,

Thanks for the note. I had actually never seen MIDI Pipe before - looks interesting. Feature-wise, it looks like there's some overlap with some of the TransMIDIfier things, although looking at a screenshot of MIDI Pipe I can't quite get my head around it... I developed TransMIDIfier to address a very specific set of needs, whereas it looks like MIDI Pipe is a more general purpose something-or-other? Hard to tell. Also since I'm mainly a Windows guy MIDI Pipe wouldn't be helpful to me anyway.

...and yes, it's a bummer that Pro Tools MIDI tracks can't be set to input monitor. :( Makes it much trickier to route MIDI "there and back." Good luck with the VEPro server external MIDI option.

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

One thing I like about your app is how it displays graphically which KS is active.
I hope this will be a success for you - good luck! :D


----------



## PMortise (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



nightwatch @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> So the solution for Digital Performer was to create ins and outs in either the IAC Driver or DP's Interapplication MIDI. They are both Core MIDI routers.
> 
> Then I had to set up _two_ MIDI channels for each single VI instance and turn on Multi-record.
> 
> ...


From a fellow DP user, thanks for posting this nightwatch! Although I really like using VEPro (on one machine), I think I'll give this a try and weight the benefits.


----------



## stargazer (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

PMortise, have you tried going directly from TransMIDIfier to VEPro using the external midi option?


----------



## PMortise (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

No, I haven't. Based on Brian's post:


bwherry @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> ...jamesavery, when using VEPro instances inside the sequencer, the setup w/ TransMIDIfier gets a little bit more complicated, as you need to send MIDI from the tracks to TransMIDIfier, then send it back to the sequencer for the modified MIDI to be sent along to the instrument instances. I did a little how-to for this scenario a little while back, but using Cubase, not Pro Tools. Check it out here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555 (that example uses MIDIoverLAN pipes, but it's the same idea with loopMIDI) The one issue I know of in trying to do that with Pro Tools is that MIDI tracks in Pro Tools can't be set to input monitoring (AFAIK), so the VEPro "pass-throughs" won't work. (unless those tracks get record armed, but that's not really feasible) I still use Pro Tools for sequencing sometimes, but I use VEPro on my sampler machine standalone (MIDI via MIDIoverLAN, audio back over ADAT optical) so I don't have this specific issue. Maybe MIDI tracks in Pro Tools 11 will have input monitoring? Any chance you've got Cubase?
> 
> Justus, doing great, thanks! You have a wonderful Christmas as well!
> 
> Brian


 - I thought it best to delve into it when I can give it some unterrupted (and less distracted :lol time to fiddle with. I plan on recouping some brain cells with rest today, so I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## bwherry (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



stargazer @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> One thing I like about your app is how it displays graphically which KS is active.
> I hope this will be a success for you - good luck! :D



Thanks! The virtual keyboard also displays the keyswitches (if you're using them) and when you mouse hover over the key it tells you what output that is.

Brian


----------



## Guido (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hi Bian,

First , may God Bless the hell outa u and yours!!^^

I have been looking for per note routing/massaging app to blend into my Reaper workflow since 2007!! No solution I found was workable..but..you,sir, have made me very happy!

I am amazed at how musician friendly u made it...just wonderfull.

When i first read the excellent manual, i was bummed because i saw no Note Filter, but i said..try anyway..boy am i glad i did!

Maybe u wernt thinking of exactly my application when u wrote this gem...but even down to the gui skin..it seems to blend in perfectly with mine!

I have a question tho..is it possible that transmidifier is introducing any additional MIDI latency? 

Below is a shot of Reaper and Transmidifier in action...hope u guys dont mind

http://stash.reaper.fm/14995/Midifiershot2.png

Dont laugh, but i dont even have a pay pal account..but not for long^^..thank you thank you thank you!!!


Guido


----------



## bwherry (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thanks for the note, Guido! The Note Filter transform wasn't in the app when I did that first user guide, but it's there now! (and very handy) The Velocity Filter can be super handy as well. I'm going to make an online version of the user guide when I got around to it, which will be easier to keep up-to-date with the code.

TransMIDIfier basically adds one or two ticks of latency. Not noticeable to humans. 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## TGV (Jan 8, 2013)

O wow, this looks precisely like the application I've been working on a bit, only much better looking. I'm gonna give this a try!


----------



## stargazer (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Is it possible to save and load Inputs/Outputs separately?
Would be very nice otherwise!


----------



## renochew (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Loving this app, and absolutely good decision on making it a standalone app.

One minor request though, is it possible to implement a one-click bypass, at the moment you need to open the function dialog and click the bypass button.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Brian,

First off, this is great software. I love the interface -- clean, logical, user-friendly, clear _and_ good-looking. It's not all candied up. Looks serious and professional.

After some trial and error (mostly getting my head around the midi path), I've got Cubase expression maps up and running with Hollywood Brass. Each instrument on one track. Great!

One question for those of you using loopMIDI, though: is there a way to save the loopMIDI Ports inbetween sessions? Can't find a way to do that.

Mahlon


----------



## bwherry (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



renochew @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> One minor request though, is it possible to implement a one-click bypass, at the moment you need to open the function dialog and click the bypass button.



Oh, you mean to bypass a transform? Ctrl+click on the transform button to toggle the bypass state. I was going to mention that in the more exhaustive tour of the interface video, but I haven't had time to make it, sorry.

Brian


----------



## bwherry (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



Mahlon @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Brian,
> 
> First off, this is great software. I love the interface -- clean, logical, user-friendly, clear _and_ good-looking. It's not all candied up. Looks serious and professional.



Thanks Mahlon! Glad you dig it.



> After some trial and error (mostly getting my head around the midi path), I've got Cubase expression maps up and running with Hollywood Brass. Each instrument on one track. Great!
> 
> One question for those of you using loopMIDI, though: is there a way to save the loopMIDI Ports inbetween sessions? Can't find a way to do that.
> 
> Mahlon



Re: saving loopMIDI ports, do you mean that loopMIDI isn't preserving your ports on subsequent sessions on your computer (ie after you cold boot and start loopMIDI, it doesn't come back "as you left it")? Or loopMIDI ports aren't being saved correctly in TransMIDIfier?

Brian


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



bwherry @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Re: saving loopMIDI ports, do you mean that loopMIDI isn't preserving your ports on subsequent sessions on your computer (ie after you cold boot and start loopMIDI, it doesn't come back "as you left it")? Or loopMIDI ports aren't being saved correctly in TransMIDIfier?
> 
> Brian



Oops. :oops: I meant midiLoop not saving after a cold reboot. I thought it wasn't saving, but it actually is. There's just no way to save the configuration as a file -- that I can find.

Thanks for the help. Again, great program.

Mahlon


----------



## Winslow (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey Brian,

are you still planning to do more videos to explain more features from TransMIDIfier?


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## bwherry (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*



Winslow @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> are you still planning to do more videos to explain more features from TransMIDIfier?
> 
> ...


Hi Winslow,

Yes, I am planning on doing more videos - eventually. I've just been pretty busy with other projects lately. In the meantime, if you're using it and you've got a question go ahead and use the support email in the Help -> About TransMIDIfier... box. Or go ahead and post about it here, since there seems to be a decent number of users that might be able to help.

Brian


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 11, 2013)

You're both a composer and coded this thing? Geez. Super stuff. Thank you. Will try it out.


----------



## bwherry (Feb 11, 2013)

mwarsell @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> You're both a composer and coded this thing? Geez. Super stuff. Thank you. Will try it out.



Hahah, thanks. Have at it!


----------



## Malo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

I can't figure out how to set up TransMIDIfier with Logic 9/VE Pro 5. :oops: 
I seem to lack some basic skills, because I can't figure out how the routing is done.

Do I only need one software instrument track, or do I need an External MIDI track as well?

Are there any Environment tricks necessary to be able to get this to work?

If anyone have time to explain to me how to set this up I sure would appreciate it.

I'm on Logic 9.1.4


Thanks!


----------



## bwherry (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey Malo,

Logic is a giant mystery to me, but someone did a big write-up of how to use TransMIDIfier w/ Logic Pro 9. Looky here: https://logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopi ... =1&t=91786

Hope that helps! Let me know if it doesn't, since I know of another guy that used to have really fancy environment setups in Logic to do articulation switching that has since switched to TransMIDIfier...

Brian


----------



## Malo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Hey, Brian! Thanks for chiming in!

This is the post I've been trying to follow today. It just confused me. It seems this guy has a pretty complex setup (compared to mine) with an external midi interface, multiple computers, and MIDI Patch Bay for aditional routing.

I am on a one computer setup with Logic 9 and VE Pro 5. Although I use a Korg Nanokey2 for my keyswitching, I'm assuming I don't need any seperate routing for this?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's a tutorial on setting it up in Logic:

http://voxcaliber.com/setting-up-transm ... logic-pro/

While you're there, please admire Voxcaliber, like us on Facebook, Twitter the heck out of us, and so on.


----------



## bwherry (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated - I saw I had the wrong graphic for step 3.


----------



## Malo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thank you very much, Nick! That did it! I got rid of all those nasty midi-loops that you describe in your tutorial.

I already had Voxcaliber bookmarked. Great site!

Now, there's only one thing left to figure out, but it might be unrelated to TransMIDIfier.
I'd be happy to delete this post and start a new thread. Here goes:

I figured out how to make my master keyboard play both the notes AND the keyswitches. What if I want my Korg NanoKEY2 to handle the keyswitches, so that I can have them way below the basses' register? The NanoKEY is USB connected, and I am not able to make it play at the same time as my MIDI-connected Fatar Keyboard in TransMIDIfier.

The guy that Brian referred to had this figured out, but I could not get it to work in Midi Patchbay. https://logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopi ... =1&t=91786

Thanks!


----------



## studioj (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial Nick! voxcalibur is very cool. 

hey Malon... i think I figured it out as I am in the same boat (use my ipad for keyswitches).

Create a new midi inst in the Env and set its port to IAC Bus 2 ch1

Cable your Main Controller plus the Nano to this (from physical inputs). 

Set Transmidifier's input as this IAC port (Bus 2 ch1). 

Set the outputs to IAC bus 1 as before. And make sure Bus 1 is cabled to your Sequencer input. Because Logic inst can take multiple MIDI inputs at once you are now sending out to TM with both controllers and its coming back on a diff IAC bus. 

Of course you have to have multiple IAC busses configured in Audio MIDI setup.

I've only tested it for a few min, and it seems to work... but there could be something I missed.


----------



## Malo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

Thank you! I'll check this out tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## Malo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Introducing TransMIDIfier*

That worked perfectly, studioj. Thank you very much! :D


----------



## bwherry (Jun 8, 2013)

*TransMIDIfier version 2.0 Beta 1 available*

Hi guys,

I've got a beta version of TransMIDIfier 2.0 ready for folks to try out. The main highlights are:

- active output switching via the controller(s) of your choice in addition to program changes or keyswitches

- output switching via ranges of values or specific values

- "humanization" features: ability to randomize output delay from 0 to 500ms, new "Velocity Variation" transform

- MIDI port of "(none)", MIDI channel of "Any"

- some bug fixes and minor cosmetic changes

I've attached a screenshot from the 2.0 Beta 1 version, which shows some of the things mentioned above. If you'd like to try it out, send an email to [email protected] and I'll send you the download links.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## The Darris (Jun 8, 2013)

Might be a stupid question but I am curious, is this application able to recognize the additional Ports in Kontakt? For instance, if I have K5 open in Cubase 7, am I able to load it up with lets say 16 instruments in Port A and another 16 in Port B so I can have more than 16 instruments per instance but route it through transMIDIfier because Cubase won't recognize those ports? This would be so awesome if so. I figure it can't because it would have to bypass certain scripting with how K5 works but it sure would be nice so I can cut down on how many intances I have open. Anyway, I am loving what I see in this app.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember seeing this when it first was released not too long ago and meant to look in to it. After watching the video I realized just how perfect this thing is!

Really awesome work


----------



## bwherry (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Stiltzkin!

The Darris, TransMIDIfier doesn't necessarily open up more _access_ to things via MIDI, but it does allow more _selective_ access as well as transformations on and combinations of things already accessible. If that makes any sense...

If you've got a K5 instance in the instruments rack in Cubase and you've only got access to the 16 MIDI channels of "Port A" there's nothing TransMIDIfier can do to give you access to ports B-D. Cubase is effectively the gatekeeper there.

However, if running Kontakt standalone, TransMIDIfier can allow you to selectively access instruments across all four of the Kontakt MIDI input ports from just one input. Take a look at this image. Four instruments are loaded in a standalone K5 instance, each one at channel 1 of the four respective input ports A, B, C and D. The TransMIDIfier setup has one input, "Lotsa Kontakt." Its outputs, of which one can be active at a time via keyswitching, are configured to switch among the four loaded instruments, with the "Just <thing>" outputs targeting just instrument at a time and the "4 Ports of Kontakt All At Once" output (currently active and sending notes) targeting all four of those instruments at the same time. All from just one port/channel on the input side (one MIDI track). And each of the outputs/patches sending to the Kontakt instruments can be configured with different transformations to produce different behavior at different times, even though the same instruments are being targeted. So it's not about creating more access, but more selective/combinatorial/transformative access to things already accessible. I hope this helps!

Brian


----------



## The Darris (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the response Brian,

I guess I will have to contract a kontakt scripting genius to figure my issues out. I am tired of having so many instances open and it would be nice to fully use the 64 instrument slots in just one instance. Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## bwherry (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

For those that may have missed it and might be subscribed to this thread, I just wanted to let y'all know that TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available.

Thread with all the details: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34135

Brian


----------

